# What to do during fish emergencies!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

We need a guide on this forum about what you should do during a fish emergency, such as your power is out for a day or more and you need to keep your tanks clean and aerated, or you need to evacuate your house for whatever reason, and need a quick way to package and transport fish, or what to do if by some act of god, knock on wood, your tank tips over and crashes to the floor sending water, gravel, and fish everywhere, and you need a quick way to contain fish and keep them alive until you have a home for them again.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I would LOVE for someone to right that! I'll try gathering some ideas, facts, and info on the subjects and post them so people can try taking them and and their on ideas to create a sticky on these subjects!

Gotta go research


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of this stuff has been addressed. If you search the old posts, you'll find a lot. Just not all in one place. My best advice is just "be prepared". Have an extra, empty tank, "emergency filtration" such as a box or sponge filter and a battery powered air-pump, etc. My power was going on and off tonight. I lost a fluorescent bulb or fixture (haven't tried replacing parts yet) and I have 1 filter that didn't restart. But since I have 2 filters on the tank, its not an emergency. Tomorrow, I'll try to get it running and if I fail, put on a spare filter.

Fish disaster stories are both horrifying and hilarious. I broke a tank with a falling music stand when I was around 12. I moved the fish, drained the smashed tank, dried the rug with towels and fans and then called my mother. 

It is better to have a plan, or even a sticky, than to post a question and wait when the situation is urgent.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> A lot of this stuff has been addressed. If you search the old posts, you'll find a lot. Just not all in one place. My best advice is just "be prepared". Have an extra, empty tank, "emergency filtration" such as a box or sponge filter and a battery powered air-pump, etc. My power was going on and off tonight. I lost a fluorescent bulb or fixture (haven't tried replacing parts yet) and I have 1 filter that didn't restart. But since I have 2 filters on the tank, its not an emergency. Tomorrow, I'll try to get it running and if I fail, put on a spare filter.


do you know a good site to get a battery powered air pump? i bought one at petco and ehhh the thing didn't even have enough power to push air through a 2 foot hose.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've got cruddy ones at K-mart and Bass Pro Shops, too. They will power air in a half-full 5 gallon bucket. For a small tank, they'd do. For a large tank (or longer times), something like a UPS like they sell for computers or a gas-powered generator could be better but far more expensive. In case of outage, even an airstone an inch under the water line can be a help.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

This is just some ideas and info that anyone can take to make into their own advice...

For evacuating house in case of flood, fire, huricane..etc:

A good trasnporting container would be one that would allow little or none of the water to splash out. These include stryrafome ice chest, or a large, plastic carbage can (CLEAN!) that you would fill 1/2-3/4 full of water or less if need to get out of house quickly. Another option would to keep your fish in an ample sized plastic bag that will not leak and is heavy duty. Should fit flat at the bottom and along the sides with some room to spare. Have some AmQuel ready as it neutralizes ammonia immedatly and can prevent ammonia build up so your aquatic friends are OK.

Emergency items-

You do NOT need an "aquarium" for an emergency quarantine tank (QT). Any large container (not too heavy though...I would fill water half way or less depending on size of container). Make sure to have some back up (battery powered) power heads, mini heaters/filters or any other nessacary items that will be needed. Just have anything that will keep the tank heated, clean, and oxygenated.

If you have a salt water tank, you will need enough prepared saltwater or tank water would be ideal for each transport container/bowl/mini tank..etc. 

Some good (most likely needed!) items would include, food, a net, test kits for ammonia, some gravel, a thermomiter or anything else you could think of could help increase the surival of your fish. Once you get the time (when you are in saftey), you can set up the thermomiter, feed your fish, test for ammonia, or whatever else.

My tips:

Keep one of those plastic animal carriers (About 10 inches longe, 9 inches wide, 10 inches tall) around with some gravel, mini heater, undergravel filter, and water filled half way or a little more for emergencies to get a quick escape.

Take your healthiest fish and once that are probably more likely to survive. Taking the smaller fish that will be easier to transport it another good option.

Be prepared for anything at any time, it's best to start now and not wait untill it is too late. 


Hope this helps! Took me a while to storm up some ideas but I think I read something on this kind of stuff a while back so just used some background knolege!


----------

